# Shelter case - graphic



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I will post links only for the more graphic photos so you can choose if you want to click and look or not. THE LINKS ARE GRAPHIC. This is a senior male poodle, estimated 10 years old. One back leg lost circulation due to extreme matting and actually completely self amputated. Opposite side front leg, the front paw was hanging by a thread so the vets at the shelter amputated it. His teeth are also unbelievable.. grayish blobs that fell out or easily came out while intubating best as I can tell.

I shared this in the Rescue forum, but a user just posted that a brush is all it would take to prevent this. A brush. That's it. Nothing fancy. Made me want to share here as well. (Maybe some clippers every so often!)

After grooming/surgery. Notice missing front paw.









And this is how he came in.


















After shaving, front paw barely attached
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....7_10102010346157173_8889730242607630973_o.jpg

Front paw barely attached
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....7_10102011812488633_4661561950159134648_o.jpg

Removed paw, and rotten teeth
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....4_10102010349425623_3595739175222105641_o.jpg

His mouth









There is a rescue working hard to exit him, I myself may be a temp foster if a permanent long term foster is still being lined up.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Poor guy. Hope you get to foster him for a little while so we can see his progress.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

OMG - that poor ol' guy!!! Amazing that unkempt hair can be that potentially deadly! It's good to remind people of things like that. 

Hope he gets better soon. He looks very sweet I'm sure he's feeling MUCH better now!!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh, oh no. His face looks so much like Sam. Poor old man, I really hope he finds an excellent home soon. Little poodles can build up tartar like crazy, but I can't imagine letting it get that bad, and his legs...

Sending along good vibes.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Poor guy 
glad you have him


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Jesus, it doesn't take a genius to see that's wrong. And it only takes some brushing chews like Greenies or the new Milkbone brand ones to keep the teeth from getting THAT bad. That's all I use for Rox and while they do have some buildup I've never had a vet say anything about them.

Where did he come from?


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Do you have an update on this little guy?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

We had a dog at our shelter a few months ago that was a similar situation of losing a leg due to matting. Poor guy.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

fourdogs said:


> Do you have an update on this little guy?


 Has to stay at vet until Friday. I haven't heard anything else really.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I think that was me. I grew up with poodles. It literally takes a brush and about 15 minutes a week to prevent matting. That's it.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh my God...that poor baby. How can anyone allow a dog, any dog I don't care the breed age or whatever, get into that condition? Unless he was a stray and had no one to take care of him properly, but the way you've posted this that doesn't seem to be the case. 

I just...my heart hurts for this sweet old man.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

That is criminal. I've had to remove some pelts before but nothing this bad. Bless his little soul, he must be feeling so much better!


----------

